
Protecting customers from the Ticketmaster breach: Monzo's story - tldnr
https://monzo.com/blog/2018/06/28/ticketmaster-breach/
======
Sholmesy
Nice write up.

Blows my mind that these big companies can juts ignore things like this and
hope that it doesn't come up.

